# Joining braid



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm a braided line convert, I'll never go back if I can avoid it. That being said the spools available locally are usually annoyingly small, 125yds maybe. It's fine for my light rigs, but I want to step up to some larger stuff soon.

So for you guys who fish deeper stuff, do you join spools with a knot (uni to uni, double barrel....) or order large spools? I'd rather back it with minimal mono then use the braid as just a topper.


----------



## boatdrinks (Jan 4, 2017)

I just order a monster spool of whatever braid I want and fill reels from that. On older reels with smooth spools I might put 10 or 20 yards of mono on first to keep from slipping and then all the rest is braid. I don't like the idea of only putting 100 yards of braid on top because it will bury itself in the mono as you get close to the braid/mono knot if a big fish runs off a lot of line


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Strike Zone in Melbourne, FL has large spools that they can load on your reel with whichever pound test you like. Fair prices as well...


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a few 5 - 6 thousand size reels for near shore bottom fishing (~50 ft.), cobia, kings, etc. Ive found it's best to just spool them up full with braid of whatever lb. test you feel necessary. No mono backing.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Boat... I have six or more spinners set up with braid - every one of them only has small topshot of braid (the opposite of the way you'd rig an offshore setup) over around 150 - 200yds of mono.. They all work quite well and the braid never sinks down into the mono underneath... Yes, I make a point of loading my spools with a good bit of tension - but it's never been a problem.

The only time you have any difficulty is when the braid has been repeatedly cut back to the point that you near the knots that connect braid to mono - then it will get in the way of casting properly since the line on top of the knots will begin to snag on them -stopping your cast.

I have the luxury of using my rodbuilding bench motor to load line spools, so I'm able to set things up better than any tackle shop would do. I go through so much line each year that buying a bulk spool of braid (I have two - one in 10lb the other in 20lb) is still a substantial expense....

I'm also lucky enough to have spare spools for all of my spinners. Out on the water whenever a spool of braid tangles (a routine deal...) -I just remove it and replace it with another spool that's ready to go. That way I can work on the tangled spool at home (using a pair of dress-maker's pins) and not be forced to cut back each tangle as it occurs....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I guess when the time comes I'll have to really evaluate the depth of water I am fishing. Here on the west coast I'll be lucky to get far enough out to find 30+ feet, but if I take a trip to the east coast then 1-2 mile out I can be in 70+ft. I'll be spooling maybe one larger spinning setup, but also one conventional.

Lemay, I'm guessing for your use, you use the size and drag ability of the larger reels, but don't really need the line capacity due to the shallow waters, so it makes sense to just top the reel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't forget to try flipping the braid after the top part gets frayed. It will save you money! You can do this or cut off the worn part and add mono as backing and unless you are fishing for fish that spool you all the time you will never know the difference.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've done that a few times on my flats rigs, it's a pain, but it does work to extend the life.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Firecat - actually most of my reels with braid are on the lighter end of the spectrum - two bonefish rods (blanks rated for 6-12lb line -originally meant for tossing an unweighted shrimp about sixty feet with light line), two medium light casting rods (blanks rated for 8-17lb line for tossing 1/2oz to 5/8oz lures), and a pair of light live bait rods (blanks rated for 12-25lb line used for heavier lures, 5/8 to 1oz, as well as live bait/dead bait (mostly pilchards, finger mullet, ladyfish chunks....).

The braid topshot actually brings reels an extra fifty yards of line capacity (from 200 to 250 for 10lb braid, from 250 to 300 for 20lb braid... I long ago gave up blue water and work inshore where deep water might be almost 15 feet....). Those two bonefish rods for instance -using 10lb braid instead of 8 or 10 mono extends casting distance with light lures at least another fifty feet - and you can actually hook fish at a distance since the braid has no stretch.... That's very handy when you're poling in less than two feet of water and the fish are pretty spooky... The medium and heavier rods with braid allow not only longer casts with lures but also allow us to work right next to downed cover and mangrove tangles and put max effort on fish trying to get back into structure...

My heaviest rods actually are set up with just mono -since for big tarpon I see a real advantage on having line with a bit of stretch built in for fish that are airborne pretty often....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Firecat, the easiest way is to put a few wraps of black electrical tape on the bare spool. Then go down to your local tackle dealer and have them spool up whatever braid you choose onto the electrical tape and then fill up the spool. The tape will keep the braid from slipping around the spool. Most of those guys knows the electrical tape trick.

Another way is buy it in the 300yrd spools and hope you get 2 refills out of it, unless you are going with a larger reel. Otherwise, I have a few tricks I do with smaller spools with mono backer, and fill the spool up perfectly. Look up the thread on this General Fishing Forum titles "What's your favorite Braid"


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

firecat1981 said:


> I'm a braided line convert, I'll never go back if I can avoid it. That being said the spools available locally are usually annoyingly small, 125yds maybe. It's fine for my light rigs, but I want to step up to some larger stuff soon.
> 
> So for you guys who fish deeper stuff, do you join spools with a knot (uni to uni, double barrel....) or order large spools? I'd rather back it with minimal mono then use the braid as just a topper.


 Bass Pro sells 300 yard spools of Power Pro.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

You can order 600 yard spools online.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Use 300 yd spool of braid with mono backing. If you use the right diameter mono(try to match braid diameter with mono diameter), spool up tight and have a good knot to the spool it will not slip or dig in. I used to spool Reels at multiple outdoor retail stores and never heard someone say the mono backing slipped(probably spooled up more than a thousand reels). If you have 20lb braid you should not put 20lb mono backing, you should put maybe 8lb mono. If you are not good at eying it to see how much mono backing to put on you can... Spool the reel with braid first on the bottom, then top shot of mono to the rim. Then take it off to another reel so braid is on bottom. Then take it off to yet another reel so mono is on top. Then finally, you can tie mono to the spool on the orginal reel and finish. Should use all the braid perfectly if you do it right.


----------

